# Police officers



## Andrew_R (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi,

Anyone moved out to the US who was a police officer in the UK or other country to become a police officer in the US.

I have been a police officer for 7 years in the UK and have some good skills like surveillance and driving along with counter terrorism experience.

Any help much appreciated

Andy


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I've never heard of anyone doing that.

First, unless you already have a green card or US citizenship, you would need an employee to sponsor you. Local governments can't do that, and our police forces are all local. There would probably be some political fallout if they started hiring foreigners while rejecting locals for the police academy. I don't think they have any trouble filling those spots.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To follow up a bit on Synthia's message, right now many cities and towns are having real budget problems in the US and are being forced to cut back on city services, like police. And, as she says, governmental agencies aren't able to hire from overseas due to the sponsoring requirements. (It costs the employer to sponsor a foreign job applicant.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Federal PD jobs require citizenship. Some local PDs still accept green card holders for lower ranks.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

In other words, no, you aren't going to be able to do it.


----------

